# Ground-Fault Protection Scheme? NCEES 134



## iwire (Sep 24, 2013)

Anywhere can find materials for it? Also, NCEES 134. I cant find anything on any references


----------



## iahim (Sep 24, 2013)

Blackburn is a good reference: http://www.amazon.com/Protective-Relaying-Principles-Applications-Engineering/dp/1574447165


----------



## power62 (Sep 25, 2013)

There are plenty of good references available on internet. Search "System Grounding", "Equipment Grounding", "Ground fault protection", etc.


----------



## iwire (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks but I was looking for something a summary page or two about that, especially whatever related to the question


----------



## saberger_vt (Oct 1, 2013)

Here is a page describing all of the relay types, I do not know if there is a simple two-page document describing all the relaying possibilities.

http://www.ee.uidaho.edu/ee/power/EE525/Lectures/L9/RelayDeviceNumbers.pdf


----------



## iwire (Oct 1, 2013)

saberger_vt said:


> Here is a page describing all of the relay types, I do not know if there is a simple two-page document describing all the relaying possibilities.
> 
> http://www.ee.uidaho.edu/ee/power/EE525/Lectures/L9/RelayDeviceNumbers.pdf


Thanks...that's the ANSI c37.2 page. If you look at the question about, is there any typical layout?


----------



## iwire (Oct 1, 2013)

saberger_vt said:


> Double post


----------



## saberger_vt (Oct 1, 2013)

For ground fault protection, look at the following, which shows a couple of schemes:

http://www.powerlogic.com/literature/CriticalPowerReliabilityGrndFaultProt_10122004.pdf


----------



## DTC (Oct 1, 2013)

try this

http://www.geindustrial.com/Newsletter/resistance.pdf


----------



## iahim (Oct 2, 2013)

DTC said:


> try this
> 
> http://www.geindustrial.com/Newsletter/resistance.pdf


The guy that wrote this paper is my GE rep. Small world...


----------



## iwire (Oct 2, 2013)

saberger_vt said:


> For ground fault protection, look at the following, which shows a couple of schemes:
> 
> http://www.powerlogic.com/literature/CriticalPowerReliabilityGrndFaultProt_10122004.pdf






DTC said:


> try this
> 
> http://www.geindustrial.com/Newsletter/resistance.pdf


thanks both of you. I will print both and bring it in lol


----------

